# Ontario Fishing Company Fined $5,000 for Illegally Fishing in Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Pisces Fisheries Inc. of Wheatley, Ontario, was fined $5,000 for fishing illegally in Ohio waters, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

$5000 seems a little low to me. With all of the agencies involved, man hours used, etc. I would think that more was spent on catching them (twice) than was collected in fines. There was also no mention of confiscation of the nets, those should have been taken. Losing their nets would have probably hurt more than monetary fines.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

The renewal of the license and fish quotas have been not addressed. The local magistrate probably wanted to grab his money but the other corporations will be out to grab the cheaters quotas.

The Canadian Commercial Fishing Fleet has shrunk down in numbers of boats fishing from seven hundred to less than two hundred boats fishing Canadian waters. Less boats but bigger income numbers. The Canadian payroll from Commercial Fishing in Ontario exceeds over three hundred million Canadian Dollars so you see the government agencies are unlikely to curtail fishing operations there. The sad part is that most the the fish production is shipped to the USA where ninety per cent of the seafood consumed comes from foreign sources duty free.


----------

